# Dream Desk



## Sitangshu (Dec 14, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Processor: I9 9900kCustom Liquid Cooler: Thermaltake Pacific 360m Hard TubeMobo: MSI Z390 Godlike GPU: MSI GTX1080tiPSU: Thermaltake TPG RGB 850 Watt 80+ GoldRAM: 32GB Tridentz 512GB M.2, 2TB SSDFans: TT Ring Plus 12 RGB and TT Pure Plus 12 RGBKB n Mouse: TT Neptune Elite RGB and TT IRIS RGB

Thought of so many things to talk about this but decided lets not waste too much of anyone's time here.**Its just my best work so far and I've many more in me to come if I get enough support**But one thing, It was a challenge to make the desk look good from both front and rear end. Also cable management was a top priority. I believe those criteria has been meet.


----------



## Ephereal (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice one. 
Love the layout! 
I know is pedantry to complain about it but the one thing that''s really irking me is that is almost entirely black and white... then the RED graphics card. GAH!


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice work on the desk ... looks nice in the white but a bit too distracting to actually get any work done.

What are the bubbles on the side  for ?   Think I'd like better if flush... or even like front.


----------



## Sitangshu (Jan 1, 2019)

Ephereal said:


> Nice one.
> Love the layout!
> I know is pedantry to complain about it but the one thing that''s really irking me is that is almost entirely black and white... then the RED graphics card. GAH!


Thanks. Yeah that occurred to me as well but there was nothing to do because of deadline for publishing the final work. RTX 2080ti didn't arrive in time :\



Vaggelis Angelo Rammos said:


> Is amazing I like so much tell me the price because I want fixed same like this please thank you.


Price of the desk only is 850 USD


----------



## sirr (Mar 25, 2019)

Sitangshu said:


> Thanks. Yeah that occurred to me as well but there was nothing to do because of deadline for publishing the final work. RTX 2080ti didn't arrive in time :\
> 
> 
> Price of the desk only is 850 USD




- Is it possible to buy a build like this? I cant build like this but a dream would be having such an impressive build.


----------

